# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  Application: Visual Basic 6, Calendar

## Psyrus

# Title

VB6.0 Calendar app

# Description

Basically, it's more or less a bare-bones calendar application. By itself it doesn't do much, but I created it for use in a personal address book program and I am sure that others will find some use for it.

# Feature list

N/A

# Screen-shots (if apt)

N/A

# Author name

Chris Higgins

# System Requirements

Visual Basic 6.0

# License info

Free to use, alter etc. as long as proper credit is given.

----------


## Senacharim

Brilliant!

Precisely that for which I was lacking instruction upon,

Thank you.

----------

